# Personal Question For The LADIES...Did You Have An Easy or Difficult Menopause?



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2014)

Ladies, was going through menopause easy for you or difficult?  For me it was easy, no major problems at all.  I used the herb, Red Clover, to help with some hot flashes, and a few times I had night sweats, but nothing intense.  Never went on HRT (hormone therapy), and would have tried to avoid that if it was ever recommended.  All in all, menopause for me was a good thing, how about you?? :saturn:


----------



## Warrigal (May 22, 2014)

Easy, as I had anticipated, because women in my family (female line) have never had major problems.
The doctor wanted me on HRT when I was only premenopausal based solely on my age. I refused.
I took nothing, no medications, no supplements and weathered the mild hot flushes and some insomnia.
Hot flushes and insomnia are not disease symptoms and eventually they stop by themselves.

On my husband's side, the women have a much harder time, especially with flooding. 
My sister in law and my daughter both had to have hysterectomies.


----------



## BDBoop (May 22, 2014)

I had a hysterectomy at age 35.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 22, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ladies, was going through menopause easy for you or difficult?  For me it was easy, no major problems at all.  I used the herb, Red Clover, to help with some hot flashes, and a few times I had night sweats, but nothing intense.  Never went on HRT (hormone therapy), and would have tried to avoid that if it was ever recommended.  All in all, menopause for me was a good thing, how about you?? :saturn:



It's hard to tell how much of my "issues" have been menopause, and how much the result of the kind of life I've lived (much of my own, poor choices) but for sure, the hot-flashes have been horrible.  They seem to be better these days, and I manage them with exercise, and nutrition (including enough water).  I tried the HRT but Estrodial brought back my migraines, so hot-flashes or migraines

I just survived, that's all I know.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 22, 2014)

Had an endometrial ablation when I was 43 and still,at 63,have not had any menopausal symptoms whatsoever. So either haven`t gone through it yet (highly unlikely at my age haha) or it`s been the easiest menopause ever.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 23, 2014)

Approaching menopause was a bloody mess (literally). A D&C was suggested, but I refused because a friend of mine died in the hospital after she had the procedure. Then one day I thought someone was playing a joke (by messing with the thermostat). It felt like well over 100° in the room. I checked the thermostat. Nobody had touched it. Everyone else looked comfortable. I felt like I was in the fiery bowels of hell. I ran to the kitchen, got the biggest mug I could find, filled it with a tray of ice, then added water. I guzzled it all down. Ahhhhhhh. That helped put out the flames. That was the end. I never had another hot flash. And I never got my period again after that either. I used to tell everyone that my hot flash fried my eggs.


----------



## Warrigal (May 23, 2014)

:lol: Over here we have hot flushes, as in flushed in the face.
I'm thinking that hot flashes are something contained in a stripper or pole dancer's routine.


----------



## BDBoop (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, exactly. And flushed in my experience is a face thing. The few that I've had were a full-body experience. And made me very, very angry.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 23, 2014)

I had sweats....both night and day.  Not typical hot flashes, just sweating.  No other symptoms, really.


----------



## Bettyann (May 23, 2014)

No big deal...no more than a dozen hot flashes...but: I almost bled to death several times and needed a D&C each time. I was utterly DELIGTED to have it over with! Overwith at 46....had a not so nice dr who kept fretting and stewing that it was al 'too early'... I just refused to ever see him again... That was almost 30 years ago. Apparently didn't need him!


----------



## Warrigal (May 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Yeah, exactly. And flushed in my experience is a face thing. The few that I've had were a full-body experience. And made me very, very angry.



:lol: Oh, I thought that was a post coital experience. Except for the anger, that is.


----------



## Mirabilis (May 24, 2014)

I'm still waiting for it...


----------



## d0ug (May 24, 2014)

What is your hormones made from? Why would you need hormone therapy? It is because the medical system told you to lower your cholesterol. All hormones are made from cholesterol. Your great grandmother went through menopause fast because they eat butter and eggs high in cholesterol. This cholesterol scam has injured more people and made the medical system rich.


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2014)

D0ug, the molecular structures of cholesterol and oestrogen are quite different and the effect of both substances on the body is very different for each one.

Below, in order, are oestrogen and cholesterol molecules.
Chemically they are not very close.


----------



## Bettyann (May 24, 2014)

Good morning == I think you taught A LOT of us something, dOug!
After reading what you wrote I thought you were full of cholesterol  so naturally, Google here I come.
Even though there is 'more to it' than what you (or even this article) says: here is the total surprise (to me!).
Where I DO disagree with you is that 'women of olden times' did not ALL sail through menopause like a breeze!!
http://www.health.harvard.edu/newsweek/Understanding_Cholesterol.htm


----------



## d0ug (May 24, 2014)

I said the body uses cholesterol to make these hormones and cholesterol in itself is not the hormone.
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/...QR2dGlkA1ZJUDQ1MV8x?qid=20071216194825AAYlFp2
Yes not every one sails through menopause but not all women have the same chemistry in their bodies. I was probably making a generalization when I said many years ago the problem was not as great as it is to-day.


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification D0ug.


----------



## BDBoop (May 24, 2014)

Had to share this.


----------



## Ruth (May 25, 2014)

d0ug said:


> What is your hormones made from? Why would you need hormone therapy? It is because the medical system told you to lower your cholesterol. All hormones are made from cholesterol. Your great grandmother went through menopause fast because they eat butter and eggs high in cholesterol. This cholesterol scam has injured more people and made the medical system rich.



I have a history of rather high cholesterol but never have taken medication for it. I have always eaten butter and cheese and eggs. 

I had terrible hot flashes, too.


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

What do you call high the medical doctors want you below 200 and anything near that they call high. The ND say 220 - 270 is normal and the Eskimos who are legendary for no heart problem cholesterol is 350 - 500. 
Hot flashes is normal but would be worse if your liver can not produce estrogen because it does not have the nutriments it needs.


----------



## Ruth (May 25, 2014)

210 the last time it was checked - which was quite a few years ago. I have been low carbing for 2-1/2 years now, so maybe I should have it checked again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

I remember my mother rushing to open the window wide in winter, and saying 'whew!!'...a couple of minutes later she was okay and closed it.  Now I know what she was feeling. :love_heart:


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

Many in my family had hystos so young ... mom 42, me 35, my younger sister 27.


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 6, 2015)

Mine had its moments but nothing too bad, I never got the hot flushes, but I did get teary at times Buy hey a good cry is cathartic anyway!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2015)

I didn't have much trouble with it, or else I was just too busy to notice.  I did have some heavy night sweats, though.  YUCK!


----------



## Debby (Mar 7, 2015)

I think you're right Bettyann.  Women just didn't talk about that nasty stuff openly like we are here.  They suffered in silence, changed their dresses and blouses frequently and fumed over the unfairness of the situation.


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a complete hysterectomy at 40 and have never had any problems.  I was on estrogen for years, though.  On my doctor's orders, I quit the estrogen in my 50's and never noticed any difference.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 7, 2015)

I didn't notice anything different except no more periods - no hot flashes or mood swings, don't know why. Someone told me it might be because of all the tofu I ate as a vegetarian.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2015)

Glad acupuncture helped you Marty, I'm all for trying alternative treatments and natural medicines.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 9, 2015)

Very mild hot flashes. Sometimes at night I'd throw the covers off and then a few minutes later I'd feel cold and cover back up. That was about it. Leading up though a lot of irregular periods and some really bad cramps. Glad that's over.

I wonder if I'll ever need a hysterectomy. My mother lived to almost 90 and never had one.


----------

